# Wireless Sound Trigger



## KeithRB (Sep 25, 2015)

This is a continuation of the Phoenix Sound USB/Serial Interface thread:








Phoenix Sound Serial/USB interface


Does anyone have the schematic that Phoenix says is available for the serial adapter for PC programming? I just want to make sure I have the levels right to make sure I can use one of these: https://www.sparkfun.com/products/12731 Also, I have trouble believing that they only have one way...




www.mylargescale.com





Since I use straight Track Power, I wanted to be able to trigger more sounds from my new PB17. Being an electrical engineer, I have settled on using Texas Instruments LaunchPad products, for the receiver the LPSTK has a nice footprint:


https://www.ti.com/tool/LPSTK-CC1352R











It has sub-1 GHz radio communication and Bluetooth. The "out of the box experience" actually uses a phone to communicate with the LPSTK. The unit has several sensors, so besides the GPIO's I will use for my triggers, it has temperature, light sensors and an accelerometer. I might hook some of these up just for fun!

Since the phone application allows you to control the LED's on the LPSTK, I could set up a prototype run:









Not pretty, but it worked (The protoboard contains an optoisolator to isolate the LPSTK from the PB17.)

I will keep a running series of posts here as I (hopefully) make progress.


----------

